# How not to gut a deer



## Flatfoot (Nov 12, 2007)

Got this sent to me the other day. Made me laugh. Y'all have a Merry Christmas.
http://youtu.be/r90QDzHjPf4


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still laughing, I inserted JoeZ as a visual. Tear laughing NOW!

Sorry Joe!

Jimmy


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

what a puss, u were man enough to shoot it from afar now get in there and gut his ass....same thing with videos of men trying to change shitty diapers and gagging...too funny


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

That's gonna be me gutting my first deer lol hopefully not...however a loaded diaper will be my downfall. Very funny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CreekLifeFL said:


> what a puss, u were man enough to shoot it from afar now get in there and gut his ass....same thing with videos of men trying to change shitty diapers and gagging...too funny


sorry not everyone is the badass outdoors man you are! some people have weak stomachs. i am one of them..just becasue the smell gets to me im a puss?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Like to think of myself as the Matt Dillon (Gunsmoke version) of the outdoors. But that is me all day. Just thinking about it gets me started selling Buicks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> sorry not everyone is the badass outdoors man you are! some people have weak stomachs. i am one of them..just becasue the smell gets to me im a puss?


Im a woman  But if you are man enough to kill it you gotta do the dirty work. I have never gutted a deer but would love to learn. Eating it afterwards might gross me out but cleaning it , although unpleasant wouldnt have me gagging  Its just funny cuz most men are pretty tough with most things and then something like a baby diaper is their downfall, especially considering their own bathroom experiences how can baby poop be so much worse then your own poop.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

me calling him a puss wasnt a personal attack on anyones manhood here either, just joking around, I dont really think every man who cant gut a deer is a puss


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Charlie Sheen!!! 
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 
Sorry man - that was brutal

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

CreekLifeFL meet Jason, our local troll, he doesn't mean to be an @ss it just comes out that way. We all love him.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

CreekLifeFL said:


> what a puss, u were man enough to shoot it from afar now get in there and gut his ass....same thing with videos of men trying to change shitty diapers and gagging...too funny


Pretty bold statement from someone that's never killed or much less cleaned a deer.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jjam said:


> I'm still laughing, I inserted JoeZ as a visual. Tear laughing NOW!
> 
> Sorry Joe!
> 
> Jimmy




And THAT is why I don't gut a deer. No need to down here anyway. If you're man enough to shoot it, you should be man enough to drag it or pick it up and toss it in the truck, right?

Merry Christmas Jimmy!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea I haven't gutted one in years, the only reason you would is for the ribs and tenderloins, and as much as I like the tenderloins really not worth it, take the quarters and back strap and done !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CCC said:


> Yea I haven't gutted one in years, the only reason you would is for the ribs and tenderloins, and as much as I like the tenderloins really not worth it, take the quarters and back strap and done !


havent gutted one in years either but always get the tenderloins.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

How are you getting them, from the back ?????


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CreekLifeFL said:


> what a puss, u were man enough to shoot it from afar now get in there and gut his ass....same thing with videos of men trying to change shitty diapers and gagging...too funny


I agree. Anybody can pull the trigger, doing the dirty work afterwards is the hard part.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



CCC said:


> How are you getting them, from the back ?????


Nope, you can get the guts out of the way enough to get at them. I never pop the guts and get them all the time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wirelessly posted Nope, you can get the guts out of the way enough to get at them. I never pop the guts and get them all the time.


Easy if your hanging from the rear legs. Have to cut towards the ribs a little to let the gut drop down out of the way

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> CreekLifeFL meet Jason, our local troll, he doesn't mean to be an @ss it just comes out that way. We all love him.


nope just calling it like i see it...but im sorry you cant see that...must have to ask a question on the forum to get the answer huh


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CreekLifeFL said:


> Im a woman  But if you are man enough to kill it you gotta do the dirty work. I have never gutted a deer but would love to learn. Eating it afterwards might gross me out but cleaning it , although unpleasant wouldnt have me gagging  Its just funny cuz most men are pretty tough with most things and then something like a baby diaper is their downfall, especially considering their own bathroom experiences how can baby poop be so much worse then your own poop.


ahhh so you have never done it but know whats its like...i see where your going with this:whistling:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> nope just calling it like i see it...but im sorry you cant see that...must have to ask a question on the forum to get the answer huh


Ahhhh come on Jason say it just one time Merry Christmas Reed, you can do it bud, just this once be nice, it won't hurt long.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I never leave the inner loins, and never gut my deer! Not enough meat on the ribs to bother with!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CCC said:


> Ahhhh come on Jason say it just one time Merry Christmas Reed, you can do it bud, just this once be nice, it won't hurt long.


DO IT CHARLEY SHEEN!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

That was hilarious!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont see what makes a person squeamish when they gut a deer. Its just different parts of an animal that lies on the inside of the skin. No different than the meat we eat. 

Now this would make me a little squeamish.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

It's amazing how many limp wristed men there are in this area.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> It's amazing how many limp wristed men there are in this area.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hey I wasnt necessarily refering to you, but I do use all my fingers on my coffee cup.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Hey I wasnt necessarily refering to you, but I do use all my fingers on my coffee cup.


glad to see you have learned how to drink.....learning how to not drag your knuckles next?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> glad to see you have learned how to drink.....learning how to not drag your knuckles next?


Sure did. Did you finally get that heated toilet seat? So when you tee tee your tushie stays warm?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> I dont see what makes a person squeamish when they gut a deer. Its just different parts of an animal that lies on the inside of the skin. No different than the meat we eat.
> 
> Now this would make me a little squeamish.
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tBYKwYK7oQ


That was worse but i ate while watching it lol.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> That was worse but i ate while watching it lol.


Yeah, doesnt bother me watching it happen to someone else but if a dead elk spewed green diarrhea all over me i just might want to puke a little.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

That's funny... but what a full grown puss. Grow a pair already. Such a titty baby


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Sure did. Did you finally get that heated toilet seat? So when you tee tee your tushie stays warm?


Thats funny! 

Gutting a deer, no problem. Green Elk diarriah...I'm probably gagging away. That would suck especially knowing no water or shower if it was in my near future.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww Jason, now here we are at the end of Christmas day and you can't even wish me Merry Christmas ??????? Bud I am really sorry you feel that way, I sincerely wish you a Merry Christmas even if you are too big a man to tell me the same. Hope you are doing well my friend.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> It's amazing how many limp wristed men there are in this area.


It's amazing how many homophobes there are in this area. 

Not really, who am I kidding?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> It's amazing how many homophobes there are in this area.
> 
> Not really, who am I kidding?


Come here and bend over big boy and let me drive. I'll show you a homophobe.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

OK I am unsubscribing!!!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> OK I am unsubscribing!!!!!


Oh come on where is the fun in that. You guys loosen up a little. Hope everyone has had a great Christmas.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

...


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

_Backwoods said:


> Pretty bold statement from someone that's never killed or much less cleaned a deer.


Your rightI havent killed a deer or gutted one but Im old enough to know what I can and cant handle.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> ahhh so you have never done it but know whats its like...i see where your going with this:whistling:


I never claimed to know what its like, I just have enough confidence to know what I can and cant handle, Im not someone who gags over gross sights or smells. Like I said in my earlier post I might get grossed out when it came time to eat it after dealing with the guts but the killing would probably bother me more than the gutting. I think butchering the whole animal would be an awesome learning experience, I have butchered small cuts of meat and birds but never have gotten the chance at butchering a larger whole animal. I went to college for awhile to be a chef thats why I have interest in these types of things.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

The secret to a gut shot deer or for someone with a week stomach is vicks vapor rub. A good little smear under your nose and around your nostrils will nearly solve all issues. I had to use it yesterday on a gutshot buck a friend gave me.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

creeklifefl said:


> your righti havent killed a deer or gutted one but im old enough to know what i can and cant handle.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha your a confident badass who has never touched one...BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Just don't breath through your nose. I am scared of spiders BTW


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> No need to down here anyway.


There is more of a reason to gut a deer down here, than there is up north. It cools it down faster.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy new year Jason, hope you had a great Christmas !


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I couldn't imagine not gutting one. I in fact enjoy all smells dead deer have, brings back years of great memories.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I do however take the ribs.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> View attachment 195233
> 
> 
> i do however take the ribs.


----------



## fishtaco (Dec 26, 2013)

hahahahaha


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dang!!!!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Breathe out of your mouth if you cant handle it. Not rocket science.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I shot a nanny yesterday afternoon and when I started skinning her I started selling buicks to Ralph , bad. But it wasn't her come to find out, I've got the stomach flu. Home sick in the bed.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> Breathe out of your mouth if you cant handle it. Not rocket science.



WOW!!!!!!! Never thought of that!!!!:no:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We always gutted the deer and fed the guts to the dogs..!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> sorry not everyone is the badass outdoors man you are! some people have weak stomachs. i am one of them..just becasue the smell gets to me im a puss?


There's not much of a smell to it, even when it's gutshot it's not that bad. My son has been helping me since he was probably 4 or 5.


Now when a kid hits about 15 months and they start eating meat, that crap will make you puke. My daughter filled up a pajama sleeper from her ankles to her neck once. That crap was so bad it made my eyes water and nose burn. 15 years later thinking about that smell still nauseates me.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

johnf said:


> There's not much of a smell to it, even when it's gutshot it's not that bad. My son has been helping me since he was probably 4 or 5.
> 
> 
> Now when a kid hits about 15 months and they start eating meat, that crap will make you puke. My daughter filled up a pajama sleeper from her ankles to her neck once. That crap was so bad it made my eyes water and nose burn. 15 years later thinking about that smell still nauseates me.


You Puss,lol.....Diapers ain't shit...dblol......


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL! I was all up inside a hog this evening. No big deal. What a wuss. His buddy is rolling on the ground laughing.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

LMAO!! :laughing::laughing:  :thumbup:That was hilarious. Great stuff. O*D*W


----------

